# URGENT...tilly has started in labour!!!! help!!!



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

okim sure this it. she has had very loose stools like water and is constantly washing down below i also noticed while she was washing some egg white like discharge down there. she wont leave my side and is on my knee helping me type this.she also breathing very heavy but not panting. help!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her i think maybe you should find her a nice comfy box to put her is else she will end up having babies on ya lap  that way you can sit with her and be near the pc should you need help at any time  also you can stoke her belly this will keep her calm so try not to panick yourself, *


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree get her a nice box, put it next to you, put lots of towels in there for her to nest in. Don't worry. Most cats are fabulous at dealing with birth by themselves, you will just have to provide the strokes and lots of encouragement.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*whats happening hun any signs of babies yet?? *


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

No Just Lots Of Purring And Cuddles And Head Buts. Her Box Is Here Along With Her Own Litter Tray And Her Food And Water Should She Want It. I Have Dental Floss And Sterile Scissors And Lots Of Towels And Cotton Woll And A Drinking Straw. Anything Else I Need?


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

A partridge in a pear tree??  Good luck hun!!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i have read that this first stage can take upto 36 hours is this true?
im wondering whether to get my mi.l to pick the kids up from school today as i dont want to leave her unnattended.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*you seem prepared but i doubt you will need anythin  mum im sure will do a grand job  *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tillysmum said:


> i have read that this first stage can take upto 36 hours is this true?
> im wondering whether to get my mi.l to pick the kids up from school today as i dont want to leave her unnattended.


*that is possible hun  is this her 1st litter? *


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

A large glass of gin!! LOL .... keep mum calm and nature will let her know what to do. I'm sure all will go well wishing you loads of luck!!xx


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

yes its her first litter. i would love that glass of gin but i had a wisdom tooth out this morning so i daren`t lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*we are here should you need us  good luck with mum to be and you *


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> yes its her first litter. i would that glass of gin but had a wisdom tooth out this morning so i daren`t lol.


Aww bless you xx

Hows mum doing??


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck hun. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

good luck! I'll have that gin for you.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

she has gone to sleep. maybe she has decided today is a bad day to give birth?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*how many days is she? *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

A wisdom tooth out and a cat giving birth? You've got a day to remember haven't you! 

Liz


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *how many days is she? *


she is only 58 days. but... she is only very small. so the vet said she might not go to 65 days.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

lizward said:


> A wisdom tooth out and a cat giving birth? You've got a day to remember haven't you!
> 
> Liz


thats not the half of it,later i have my little girls school play(this evening) then i have foster carers training straight after that.
think i might ahave to cancel.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh rite but she could go 65days? im not sure the size of the cat would make much difference and would depened on the amount of babies she is carrying.  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> thats not the half of it,later i have my little girls school play(this evening) then i have foster carers training straight after that.
> think i might ahave to cancel.


Wish you well. Having the tooth out was good enough reason to cancel training! You should go to the play though.
How's mum cat doing?
keep calm and I'm sure you'll be fine. My tabby cat, many years ago, used to have kittens without any fuss - even her first litter, she knew what to do.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have found small litters tend to go longer, so you should be OK if she is definitely only at day 58. This could be famous last words, but you have probably got a bit of waiting to do yet. Day 58 is a bit early to be born.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

well we have had several unproductive visits to the toilet and a few ripples but nothing else. i have cancelled the training and hubby is going to sit with her when i have to go to the play


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*58 days is a bit early for kittens to be born. Should'nt matter what size the cat is, their pregnancy should be around 65 to 70 days. *


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *58 days is a bit early for kittens to be born. Should'nt matter what size the cat is, their pregnancy should be around 65 to 70 days. *


my vet is useless..he told me that cats are pregnant from 58 to 65 days.
oh well time to change vets i think.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

just noticed i put 58 i should have put 59 days. sorry all. it was the morning of the 12th october she escaped. so i think it makes it day 59 including the 12th if that makes sense,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> she is only 58 days. but... she is only very small. so the vet said she might not go to 65 days.


58 days is far too early, I hope she isn't in labour if she's only 58 days. But didn't you say she got out on Oct 8th?

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sometimes they act strange a week or so before they have them.

Fizz kept me waiting for 6 days as most of you probably remember,( the longest thread ever lol) she was very restless from the sunday and had them early hours of friday morning, if i remember right it was day 68 when they arrived.

i think day 59 is very early, i hope she waits a few more days for you.

keep us posted


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

lizward said:


> 58 days is far too early, I hope she isn't in labour if she's only 58 days. But didn't you say she got out on Oct 8th?
> 
> Liz


yes i did but she also got out on the 12th and the vet said i should count from then as she was still calling after the 8th!


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

good luck my Mums cat had kittens but the cat did everything herself my mum said she just had to sit and watch


----------

